# Md. looking for group



## Nikroecyst (Feb 16, 2008)

Im looking for a DnD 3.5 group to join, as a player. Im mostly looking to find a group that plays once a week, and my free days are Saturdays and Sundays. I live in the Waldorf/Brandywine area but am willing to drive up to an hour and fifteen for a game. You can catch me here or at Nikroesis@hotmail.com


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Feb 16, 2008)

Note the MD/DC/VA Gameday is 15 March.  Game sign-ups started yesterday and there are plenty of games to play in!  It's a great place to meet area gamers!!

Head to www.dcgameday.com to read up on the pertinent information and then head over to our EN World Forum (link ) to sign up!


----------



## Nikroecyst (Feb 18, 2008)

Bump


----------



## RooseBolton (Feb 19, 2008)

I run an RPG group in the NoVa/DC/MD area, The Greater Washington, DC RPG Group.  We send out a weekly announcement for players seeking games/games seeking players.  I'd be happy to put your info in for next week's announcement.  In the meantime, feel free to join our group and attend one of our events (they're free):

http://roleplayers.meetup.com/400/


----------

